# warui



## JapanForever

http://imgur.com/w2xW1
Hi there, 
I would like to know: what does the meaning "warui" is in this context please? I know the litteral meaning but I wonder if it isn't to show that the character is wrong (he didnt do the right thing in situation). That's during a sitution of war and the other person who talks in his sister.  I also have this prequel to help:
http://imgur.com/DUtPS
And I would like to know what is also the meaning of the last sentence too where the character seems dote upon something. 
Thanks for your answers


----------



## Wishfull

He wasn't able to agree with his sister after all.
And he wasn't able to decide which is the truth:
If he were right, his sister would be wrong,
and
if his sister were right, he would be wrong.


----------



## JapanForever

That's what it's written in the text?


----------



## frequency

Yes warui = wrong in this case.

The speaker (he?) just wonders, _which is wrong, I am or my sister is?_
Do you know about what?


----------



## JapanForever

So the character is wrong about something? By the way, what is written before this sentence "he is wrong or his sister is wrong?"
Don't know. I think it involves the picture which is a prequel. By the way can you tell me what is written?  http://imgur.com/DUtPS


----------



## frequency

On the first paragraph, the sister is speaking (maybe)

''I am thinking a lot, but my conclusions are all the same. Sad and scary. That's all''.

Eventually, he didn't understand what she said.


I am wrong, or my sister is wrong?
He (blindly) loved her very much, but for the first time, he realizes the emotion inside that opposes to that.

He wonders why his mind has changed and he's got animosity, and this is due to himself or his sister.


----------



## frequency

JapanForever said:


> http://imgur.com/DUtPS


Well, I am not sure how this links with the first one.

"That is one set by collecting all"

"Oh no, (don't say) the opponent is a big pig."


----------



## JapanForever

So you mean the character feels animositiy toward his sister while he loved her for the first time because he was wrong?


----------



## frequency

C'mon, a little bit more.

He loved his sister before. But now he feels animosity for the first time. But he doesn't know which is responsible for. Doesn't know which is wrong. According to you, he seems to be very crazy..


----------



## JapanForever

I didn't really mean he was crazy...or I think not...However there is the sequel...Can it help you?

http://imgur.com/J56os
http://imgur.com/R6AaY
So the character feels animosity just because he's wrong?


----------



## frequency

_"It's alright, Scolastica."
Although being aware of his unpleasant emotion* toward his sister, in order to wipe it out, Benedict talked to her as softly as usual.
"I'll take care of you. I'll definitely defeat everything you're afraid of."

_*The topic we talked about_

Am I afraid of my brother?----her voice that sounds she's perplexed.
Why?

(The brother is speaking) Am I wrong? Why me?
"Come on, Scolastica. Let's do it, you have to do it now."
I am not wrong-------


_To be continued on your imgur.com


----------



## frequency

Ah! not Benedict! Gomenne


----------

